# Hauptschalter zwingend aussen?



## rhv (30 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
muss ich bei einem Schaltschrank in einer Halle, aus dem Förderbänder gesteuert werden einen Hauptschalter anbringen, der von *aussen* zu betätigen ist?
Reicht auch ein Not-Stop-Schalter und ein hinter der Schaltschranktür befindlicher NH-Trenner um die Anlage spannungslos zu setzen?


----------



## PeterEF (30 Juni 2008)

rhv schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muss ich bei einem Schaltschrank in einer Halle, aus dem Förderbänder gesteuert werden einen Hauptschalter anbringen, der von *aussen* zu betätigen ist?


Ja.


> Reicht auch ein Not-Stop-Schalter und ein hinter der Schaltschranktür befindlicher NH-Trenner um die Anlage spannungslos zu setzen?


 
NH-Trenner fällt aus, da 1. nicht unter Last zu schalten und 2. nicht durch elektrotechnische Laien bedienbar (bei Stillsetzen im Notfall).

Wenn der Notaus über einen fernbedienten Leistungsschalter die Netztrennung vornimmt, sollte allerdings nix dagegen sprechen, wenn sichern gegen wieder einschalten usw. möglich ist.

Stoppkategorie 0 ist wirklich ok?
Welche Sicherheitskategorie ist denn gefordert?


----------



## HBL (2 Juli 2008)

Hallo rhv

Ein Anlageschalter muss allgemein zugänglich sein und Trennereigenschaften aufweisen und muss auch abschliessbar sein. Die angeschlossenen Anlageteile müssen sicher spannungslos geschaltet werden (siehe EN 60204-1).

Bei Vorhandensein einer NA-Einrichtung sollte die Schalterfarbe *nicht* Rot-Gelb, sondern Schwarz-Grau sein.

Mit einer NA-Einrichtung wird in der Regel nicht die ganze Anlage spannungsfrei geschaltet. Ebenso sind die Forderungen einer Netz-Trenneinrichtung nach EN 60204-1 nicht gegeben.

Gruss

Hans


----------

